# Cometic head gaskets



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

Since I'm doing heads and cam I figured to go with MLS cometic head gaskets. I have a stock bore L2 and these head gaskets came up at jegs:
245-C5751-051 - JEGS High Performance
I think that these should work- 4.060 gasket that compresses to .051. Can anyone enlighten me if these are the correct ones. They are listed on the jegs website as compatible for 2006 GTO.

thanks!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That would work but if it were me I'd use a .040" thick gasket with a stock LS2. You want final quench/squish to be around .035" and with stock pistons coming out of the hole about .006" that would get you there. A tighter quench would give a small bump in compression and actually help prevent detonation.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thanks Svede*

Thanks Jerry- I appreciate your insight and help!
Don Wallace


----------

